# [APP] Logo Me



## Ezekeel

APERTURE LABORATORIES proudly presents Logo Me.​
With the Logo Me application you can conveniently change your device's bootlogo (not bootanimation) to a custom image with just a few simple clicks.

You can secure your custom logo with a numeric lock code (up to 9 digits). Changing or restoring the logo will only be possible after the lock code has been entered. This will allow you to tag your device by including your name and contact info on your custom bootlogo. In case your device gets stolen the thief will be having a hard time selling it. Also if you lose your device the finder will know how to contact you.

This application will only work for the Galaxy Nexus GSM (maguro) and Verizon (toro) hardware models with the PRIMEKJ10, PRIMEKK14, PRIMEKK15, PRIMEKL01 or PRIMELA03 bootloaders (open terminal or adb shell and type 'getprop ro.bootloader') and Sprint (toroplus) model with PRIMELC02 bootloader.

If you run a bootloader which is not on the list above simply write me an email noting your hardware model and bootloader version and I will add support for it.

If you run into any problems try installing another busybox version.

The app uses the build properties to identify the device. If you mess with the properties the device detection will fail and the app will return the error that your device is not compatible.

The stock ro.product.model for all models of the Galaxy Nexus is 'Galaxy Nexus' (type 'getprop ro.product.model' in terminal or adb shell). If it is different on your ROM it was changed. Ask you ROM dev to fix it.

Use this application at your own risk. The author is not responsible for any damage resulting from the use of this app.

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=aperture.ezekeel.logome
Android Pit (accepts Paypal and other payment options): http://www.androidpit.com/en/android/market/apps/app/aperture.ezekeel.logome/Logo-Me


----------



## Ezekeel

reserved


----------



## superstargoddess

-Squeee-


----------



## mprziv

I'm on a GSM Galaxy Nexus. Just got the message

"The installed bootloader is not supported yet"

I'm somewhat comfortable with adb and terminal...let me know what I can do.

Thanks!


----------



## phone_user

Cool! Thanks for this app


----------



## phone_user

GLaDOS Logo for "Logo Me" app 

*Download*


----------



## ashclepdia

This is awesome to see
I thought Changing the splash screen would be impossible since no one had done it yet for GNEX
I'm not very good at making images or anything
Does anyone feel like making an image that says "Eclipse" but use the colors that Google uses in its search page?,
I'd gladly donate to whoever takes the time to do this or give me	a tip on how to myself
Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice

phone_user said:


> GLaDOS Logo for "Logo Me" app
> 
> *Download*


Very nicely done. Care to share the image files?


----------



## phone_user

codesplice said:


> Very nicely done. Care to share the image files?




*Download*


----------



## Jubakuba

Awesome!
It said my device was incompatible.
I've emailed you, Ezekeel.
HW10 Toro.


----------



## phone_user

What fun! 

Download


----------



## SSMayNV

Does this work on GNex CDMA (vzw)? Would like to verify before I purchase.


----------



## Turbo Slaab

Unsupported boot loader. Lte gnex. What information do you need?


----------



## SSMayNV

My bootloader is PRIMELA03 and I'm comfortable with adb and linux/terminal. What can I provide to help?


----------



## bagheadinc

I just tried running Logo Me with PRIMELA03, PRIMEKL01, PRIMEKK15, and PRIMEKJ10. All give me the unsupported boot loader error. Exactly which boot loaders do work with this?


----------



## skippythegoat

I got the same message. Just open the app again and everything works fine. Seems like a small bug that needs to be worked out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

Sick... Thank you 

"every breath I take is a sign of..."


----------



## js1n3m

skippythegoat said:


> I got the same message. Just open the app again and everything works fine. Seems like a small bug that needs to be worked out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can confirm this ^^

Excellent conceptual app, E. Very unique and is the only app I know that can do this! You're definitely among the elite Android devs... 
I have a question though, is there a 'backdoor' method that can reset the bootlogo images for those that forget passwords easily? Does wiping /data reset it to stock? If not, if you forget your password, are you just plain SOL or what? Just wondering, and I'm sure there will be a lot of people who are gonna get pissed off when they forget their own fuckin password *ahem*. You may want to put some kind of disclaimer that its permanent (if it actually is or not) or post a method to get it back to stock...


----------



## yarly

Ezekeel said:


> Changing or restoring the logo will only be possible after the lock code has been entered. This will allow you to tag your device by including your name and contact info on your custom bootlogo. In case your device gets stolen the thief will be having a hard time selling it. Also if you lose your device the finder will know how to contact you.


Yeah, good luck with that. I think very few people are going to give back your device whether they find your information or not. Even if they do, guess what? Your phone numbers are on your phone! They couldn't just call one of those or anything, nope. You can try marketing for that, but I think it's kind of a weak selling point compared to the main feature which is of course useful to lots of people.

Also, the security feature is not perfect and there are ways to remove it from devices obviously. Just an FYI for anyone out there that thinks it's foolproof and relies totally on it always working.


----------



## bagheadinc

skippythegoat said:


> I got the same message. Just open the app again and everything works fine.


Not for me. I read this advice in the Play Store comments. I tried closing the app, force stopping it, clearing the cache, uninstalling / reinstalling etc on 4 different bootloaders. I get the same error message every single time.

What bootloader are you using?


----------



## Turbo Slaab

yarly said:


> Yeah, good luck with that. I think very few people are going to give back your device whether they find your information or not. Even if they do, guess what? Your phone numbers are on your phone! They couldn't just call one of those or anything, nope. You can try marketing for that, but I think it's kind of a weak selling point.
> 
> Any thief that isn't a complete moron could also just flash the factory images for the Nexus and *poof* everything is back to stock.


It's a feature, not a selling point........


----------



## yarly

Turbo Slaab said:


> It's a feature, not a selling point........


It's actually both if you read how marketing 101 works. What do you think sells a product? Features. Those features are shown as selling points to the customer. Dunno exactly why I have to explain that, but there you go.

However, it's a weak feature and a weak selling point, imho compared to the boot logo just being able to be changed to whatever a user wants.


----------



## Turbo Slaab

yarly said:


> It's actually both if you read how marketing 101 works. What do you think sells a product? Features. Those features are shown as selling points to the customer. Dunno exactly why I have to explain that, but there you go.
> 
> However, it's a weak feature and a weak selling point, imho compared to the boot logo just being able to be changed to whatever a user wants.


Putting down an active dev over a feature you won't use isn't really cool. That's fine if you don't like it, just don't buy it. But these devs do this stuff on their own time and every advance in innovation should be welcomed with open arms, not called weak.


----------



## codesplice

yarly said:


> Yeah, good luck with that. I think very few people are going to give back your device whether they find your information or not.


I like to think that some people have some amount of integrity and might make at least a minimal effort to return a misplaced phone - or in the event that it is stolen, something like this could at least make the phone harder to sell off.



> Even if they do, guess what? Your phone numbers are on your phone! They couldn't just call one of those or anything, nope. You can try marketing for that, but I think it's kind of a weak selling point.


It would be a bit daft to leave a message instructing a finder of your phone to call your phone... but you could use another means of contact. Email, alternate phone number, etc. You could be creative.



> Any thief that isn't a complete moron could also just flash the factory images for the Nexus and *poof* everything is back to stock.


Sure, there's always a way around anything like this. The same goes for the various theft recovery systems. That doesn't keep me from having Cerberus installed on all my devices. It may not be 100% but I tend to think that every little bit helps. I'd much rather have the chance of being reunited with my device than none at all because I was too busy picking apart an app's "marketing".

All that aside, my main interest in this app is for further customizing my device. If I can do that and also include my email address on the corner of the image then I think it's a win.


----------



## yarly

codesplice said:


> I like to think that some people have some amount of integrity and might make at least a minimal effort to return a misplaced phone - or in the event that it is stolen, something like this could at least make the phone harder to sell off.
> 
> It would be a bit daft to leave a message instructing a finder of your phone to call your phone... but you could use another means of contact. Email, alternate phone number, etc. You could be creative.
> 
> Sure, there's always a way around anything like this. The same goes for the various theft recovery systems. That doesn't keep me from having Cerberus installed on all my devices. It may not be 100% but I tend to think that every little bit helps. I'd much rather have the chance of being reunited with my device than none at all because I was too busy picking apart an app's "marketing".
> 
> All that aside, my main interest in this app is for further customizing my device. If I can do that and also include my email address on the corner of the image then I think it's a win.


I agree that it all plays into how ethical a person is for all that. Maybe someone will return it on the chance they see the bootscreen, who knows. Never said it wasn't useful, just not as useful as the main reason someone would buy the app (modding their phone as you mentioned).


----------



## bagheadinc

Anyone who is able to get this working, would you mind saying what bootloader and ROM you are using?


----------



## phone_user

v1.1



Ezekeel said:


> * Added support for Sprint Galaxy Nexus (toroplus).
> * Fixed bug of bootloaders wrongfully being reported as not-compatible on the first time the app is opened after install.
> * UPDATE: Bug is still there. *If you get the message that your bootloader is incompatible, close the app and reopen it.*


http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=aperture.ezekeel.logome


----------



## ArmanUV

I'm guessing this survives factory resets?
If it does, they it might be useful for preventing thieves from selling your phone. I don't know about you guys but 99% I see everyday don't have the slightest clue on how to root and flash stuff on an android phone. 
Plus, you average thief is probably not the most informed person. They will figure out how to factory reset the phone from the Settings menu, but getting into recovery and flashing factory images is a lot more involved.


----------



## bagheadinc

phone_user said:


> *If you get the message that your bootloader is incompatible, close the app and reopen it.*


As I said in my previous post, "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I tried closing the app, force stopping it, clearing the cache, uninstalling / reinstalling etc on 4 different bootloaders. I get the same error message every single time[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"[/background]

Does anyone have any insight? If it's working for you, can you tell me what bootloader and rom you are using?


----------



## cordell

My wife lost her HTC HeroC in front of Pet CO a few years ago. We had picked up a dog at the local shelter 45 minutes away (live in country). Anyway, once home we realized her phone was lost, I got online and used Sprint Family Locator and seen the device going down the road with every refresh! We called the phone and got no answer and decided to head towards the device using the Locator. About half way there my HeroC rang with my wifes # calling it. A couple of teenagers found it but it had taken them that long to learn how to open/use the device. It had CM7 on it at the time, I dont think it was that hard to figure out, but whatever. We ended up getting the phone back in front of the Pet CO where my wife had dropped it. I offered the teens $50 but they refused to take it, so as they started to drive off I crumbled the money and tossed it through their window, lol. Point being not all people are going to keep your device if lost, I never thought it would be returned by a group of teenagers to say the least, lol.

On Topic...Working great here! of course my files were the files used for the TORO









Thanks Ezekeel

also here is a link to a nice image re-sizer ---> http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/


----------



## Jubakuba

https://dl.dropbox.c...m) (2).png?dl=1
AOKP LOCK ICON.
Kinda meh'.
I just resized it.
And see this post for a colorful google logo.
http://rootzwiki.com..._70#entry672635


----------



## nexus.prime

Jubakuba said:


> https://dl.dropbox.c...m) (2).png?dl=1
> AOKP LOCK ICON.
> Kinda meh'.
> I just resized it.
> And see this post for a colorful google logo.
> http://rootzwiki.com..._70#entry672635


Color Google 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27177526&postcount=32

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cubsfan187

Hells yeah!! Been waiting for this since the Nexus dropped. Now lets see what users come up with to change out! Great job!


----------



## Bazar6

I'm on the PrimeKK15 (LTE/VZW Nexus) and it too says unsupported. Close and reopen many times, uninstall and reinstall, rebooting... nothing. I'm liking the sound of this though, will be keeping an eye on development.

Xoomin with Tapatalk 2


----------



## bagheadinc

Bazar6 said:


> Close and reopen many times, uninstall and reinstall, rebooting... nothing. I'm liking the sound of this though, will be keeping an eye on development.


Same here. Don't really care about a refund since the devolper's glados kernel is so awesome I'd just consider the money I spent on this a donation. I actually just really want to use this app to change the Google logo.Here's hoping for future updates that work for me.


----------



## phone_user

ManufacturerLogo_ICS.png









LockSymbol_Nexus.png

*Download*


----------



## SSMayNV

Perhaps it would help to include bootloader versions along with compatible devices in the OP. By saying GNex is a compatible device implies that every variation & bootloader will work. After reading some of these posts it would appear that's not the case. For example, after reading the OP, you would think toroplus was compatible but that support wasn't added until v1.1.


----------



## bagheadinc

Huge thanks to nexus.prime over on xda. He suggested a reinstall of [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]SuperUser v3.0.7 and BusyBox. After reinstalling BusyBox with this installer I am now up and running. [/background]


----------



## daralph

How do i get my personal infos to a picture with those dimensions?


----------



## nexus.prime

We can get the logos from here 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1701300


----------



## BrickTop

daralph said:


> How do i get my personal infos to a picture with those dimensions?


I used Gimp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexus.prime

bagheadinc said:


> Same here. Don't really care about a refund since the devolper's glados kernel is so awesome I'd just consider the money I spent on this a donation. I actually just really want to use this app to change the Google logo.Here's hoping for future updates that work for me.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27188755#post27188755

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27189966#post27189966


----------



## bagheadinc

nexus.prime said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...55#post27188755
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...66#post27189966


Haha, yeah, that's me over there. I actually linked your posts in this thread too, in case anyone else had the same issues as me. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Ezekeel

ArmanUV said:


> Huge thanks to nexus.prime over on xda. He suggested a reinstall of [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]SuperUser v3.0.7 and BusyBox. After reinstalling BusyBox with this installer I am now up and running. [/background]


The app needs a working, fully-featured version of busybox. If your busybox is broken or feature-crippled you will get unexpected behavior.

I have released Logo Me V1.2 adding support for the Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus (GT-P6200) and the PRIMEKK15 bootloader on the Galaxy Nexus VZW (toro). Also I finally found the reason for the bogus 'Bootloader Incompatible' errors when opening the app for the first time after install. A huge thanks to Simms for helping me track this bug down.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

Awesome!
Updating now

"every breath I take is a sign of..."


----------



## trueagle

Love the app. I made an image with gimp. Very nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSMayNV

Toro user here and never got the incompatible error.


----------



## uproot

Ezekeel said:


> Yes. It does survive a factory reset.


Does the keycode have any issues wiping like with google wallet? (ie. can never unlock again)

[I'm guessing no, but better safe than sorry.]


----------



## yarly

Turbo Slaab said:


> Putting down an active dev over a feature you won't use isn't really cool. That's fine if you don't like it, just don't buy it. But these devs do this stuff on their own time and every advance in innovation should be welcomed with open arms, not called weak.


Oh please. If you read what I said, I said the ACTUAL USE for the app is USEFUL, just not the "security" aspect so much. Quit being a blind fanboy for once and read what I said. You're mostly just upset because of my reply to you about "marketing 101" and you're just using the developer's app to drum up emotional support when you couldn't understand how a feature and selling point were related.

BTW, I am also a developer (Android/Web/PC) for over 5+ years and I gave him constructive feedback, not some troll comment that said it sucked. It's an honest thing to say to state it's useful for its intended purpose and not so useful for the other things it's marketed for. I suppose you would also disagree it's wrong to say that polarized sunglasses are useful for making it easier to drive on a sunny day, but not so useful for staring at the sun?

I deal with security in development on a daily basis and I just don't consider that part of the application to be an overly great security feature. It could work at times, but it's not foolproof and shouldn't be taken as security feature on its own without other precautions. Users should be aware of the implications of what they use and hear both the good and the bad. Sorry I couldn't just be a an unpaid shill. Such attitudes are as blind as any of the iphone fanboys that people on Android forums always deride and I'm also disappointed at some of the people that agreed with your reply.

These threads are meant for feedback, both good and bad, as long as it's valid, especially when it's a paid app as there's money involved in it. I would NEVER criticize the developer of a free app for their work as they are giving away their time and effort for free (and believe me, I know all too well how much time can be put into even a single file of software when it comes to doing unit testing on it as well as functional testing and also debugging). How many people would like it if they could only find positive feedback about an item that only praised the positives of it? Not too many if they buy it and later find out it had some unexpected issue that they were never made aware of because the sites they visited only allowed nice things to be said about it.


----------



## Jubakuba

yarly said:


> Oh please. If you read what I said, I said the ACTUAL USE for the app is USEFUL, just not the "security" aspect. Quit being a blind fanboy for once and read what I said. You're mostly just upset because of my reply to you about "marketing 101" and you're just using the developer's app to drum up emotional support when you couldn't understand how a feature and selling point were related.
> 
> BTW, I am also a developer (Android/Web/PC) for over 5+ years and I gave him constructive feedback, not some troll comment that said it sucked. It's an honest thing to say to state it's useful for its intended purpose and not so useful for the other things it's marketed for. I suppose you would also disagree it's wrong to say that polarized sunglasses are useful for making it easier to drive on a sunny day, but not so useful for staring at the sun?
> 
> I deal with security in development on a daily basis and I just don't consider that part of the application to be an overly great security feature. It could work at times, but it's not foolproof. Users should be aware of the implications of what they use and hear both the good and the bad. Sorry I couldn't just be a an unpaid shill. Such attitudes are as blind as any of the iphone fanboys that people on Android forums always deride and I'm also disappointed at some of the people that agreed with your reply.
> 
> These threads are meant for feedback, both good and bad, as long as it's valid, especially when it's a paid app as there's money involved in it. I would NEVER criticize the developer of a free app for their work as they are giving away their time and effort for free (and believe me, I know all too well how much time can be put into even a single file of software when it comes to doing unit testing on it as well as functional testing and also debugging). How many people would like it if they could only find positive feedback about an item that only praised the positives of it? Not too many if they buy it and later find out it had some unexpected issue that they were never made aware of because the sites they visited only allowed nice things to be said about it.


Give it 5 minutes and read this first.


----------



## Bazar6

Huge thanks to the dev!!! App works great on my Toro with the PrimeKK15 bootloader! This app is awesome. I know its out of your control, but it sucks the canvas is so small. If i knew bootloaders I'd try to tear that apart and make it full screen lol. I know it can't happen tho, so big thanks for making this happen for all us Gnex users!!

Xoomin with Tapatalk 2


----------



## uproot

*WARNING:* Upgrade to 1.4 _now_; *DO NOT USE AN OLDER VERSION. *Details: https://plus.google.com/101637761999487954252/posts


----------



## abbofro

Thanks ezekeel great work as always!

Google Galaxy Nexus (GSM)
ROM: AXIOM HYBRYD B6
Kernel: GLaDOS 1.34


----------



## Ezekeel

The stock ro.product.model for the Sprint Galaxy Nexus (toroplus) is 'Galaxy Nexus' (https://plus.google.com/101637761999487954252/posts/Pv6AueLa4B2). If it is different on your ROM it was changed. Ask you ROM dev to fix it.


----------



## HoOn

Hi Ezekeel!

Getting this on my GNex running AOKP 38. Any info on how to fix it would be appreciated!


----------



## Ezekeel

HoOn said:


> Hi Ezekeel!
> 
> Getting this on my GNex running AOKP 38. Any info on how to fix it would be appreciated!


Open terminal or adb shell and show me the output of 'getprop ro.bootloader'.


----------



## HoOn

Ezekeel said:


> Open terminal or adb shell and show me the output of 'getprop ro.bootloader'.


It shows:

PRIMEKL01

Thank you!


----------



## Ezekeel

HoOn said:


> It shows:
> 
> PRIMEKL01
> 
> Thank you!


Write me an email please and I give you instruction how to collect the necessary data I need to implement support for that bootloader.


----------



## Ezekeel

I have released Logo Me V1.5 adding support for the PRIMEKL01 bootloader for the Galaxy Nexus GSM (maguro) and VZW (toro). Also for the Galaxy Nexus I have added support for larger logos (for the manufacturer logo up to 720 x 595 pixels (width x height) and for the lock symbol up to 720 x 100 pixels).

I am aware there is a random rare force close issue when selecting an image. I only just found a way to reproduce it. It will be fixed in next update. If you have 'Don't keep activities' in the 'Developer Options' (Settings) selected this bug happens 100% of the time.


----------



## codesplice

Ezekeel said:


> I have released Logo Me V1.5 adding support for the PRIMEKL01 bootloader for the Galaxy Nexus GSM (maguro) and VZW (toro). Also for the Galaxy Nexus I have added support for larger logos (for the manufacturer logo up to 720 x 595 pixels (width x height) and for the lock symbol up to 720 x 100 pixels).
> 
> I am aware there is a random rare force close issue when selecting an image. I only just found a way to reproduce it. It will be fixed in next update. If you have 'Don't keep activities' in the 'Developer Options' (Settings) selected this bug happens 100% of the time.


Nice! Looking forward to some larger logos. Nice work!


----------



## SSMayNV

Larger image sizes are perfect! Thanks for adding that feature.


----------



## Metallice

Hey Ezekeel. Thanks for all your hard work!

It would be awesome if support could be extended to the Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. Its a samsung ICS device released after the GSII. I build a rom and a kernel for it and I keep getting bugged for this feature  Let me know what I can do. Oh and I'm capable with cmd adb etc. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ArmanUV

Suggestion: It becomes cumbersome for CM9 nightly users to run the app after flashing every new build. It'd be awesome if Logo Me could backup the images on the sd card and auto restore them on the first run after a fresh install.


----------



## Smabbage

With the larger image dimensions, does the maximum file size increase as well? I'm running AOKP on a Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## nibrwr

I've flashed a few nightlies and didn't lose my boot logos


----------



## codesplice

nibrwr said:


> I've flashed a few nightlies and didn't lose my boot logos


Same here. Actually just did a full wipe before installing the latest AOKP and the boot logos stayed intact. I haven't looked under the hood to see what exactly is going on, but I imagine the images are being added to the bootloader somehow?


----------



## yarly

codesplice said:


> Same here. Actually just did a full wipe before installing the latest AOKP and the boot logos stayed intact. I haven't looked under the hood to see what exactly is going on, but I imagine the images are being added to the bootloader somehow?


Yes, they're being modified within the bootloader so flashing another ROM won't hurt them or anything.


----------



## Ezekeel

Metallice said:


> With the larger image dimensions, does the maximum file size increase as well? I'm running AOKP on a Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


No the maximum size in byte did not change. With the increased dimensions this probably will be limiting factor.


----------



## Smabbage

Ok. I made a logo that is 720 x 595 and it works with a file size of 25.1 KB. The only issue I have is that when the phone boots, the image is not center of the screen. That's not to say it's off center left or right, rather, it's off center top and bottom with the image starting below center. Is this normal behavior? Again, I'm on a Toro Galaxy Nexus with a PRIMELA03 bootloader.


----------



## Ezekeel

Smabbage said:


> Ok. I made a logo that is 720 x 595 and it works with a file size of 25.1 KB. The only issue I have is that when the phone boots, the image is not center of the screen. That's not to say it's off center left or right, rather, it's off center top and bottom with the image starting below center. Is this normal behavior? Again, I'm on a Toro Galaxy Nexus with a PRIMELA03 bootloader.


Yes that is normal. I have not found a way yet to make it appear higher.


----------



## Smabbage

Ah. Ok. Thought it might be something I was doing.


----------



## Smabbage

Grrr. Logo Me crashes after trying to read the logo info. Phone boots, logo is there but now I can't run Logo Me to change anything. Poop!

Fails on "Retrieving Logo Info..." every time. All I did was replace the lock logo with a appropriate sized image. 57 x 64 1.67 KB to be exact. Need a easy way to restore the logo to stock in the event the image gets boogered and Logo Me won't load.


----------



## Ezekeel

Smabbage said:


> Grrr. Logo Me crashes after trying to read the logo info. Phone boots, logo is there but now I can't run Logo Me to change anything. Poop!
> 
> Fails on "Retrieving Logo Info..." every time. All I did was replace the lock logo with a appropriate sized image. 57 x 64 1.67 KB to be exact. Need a easy way to restore the logo to stock in the event the image gets boogered and Logo Me won't load.


Just pushed an update to Play to fix this. It should be available for download soon (30-60min).


----------



## Smabbage

Many thanks. You rock as always.


----------



## Ezekeel

I have released Logo Me V1.6 fixing the FC issue when reading the logo info and the rare random FC when selecting a new logo. Also I have disabled support for devices other than the Galaxy Nexus for now since there seem to be complications.


----------



## Smabbage

Worked like a champ. No more force close. Thanks.


----------



## cubsfan187

Ezekeel, can you explain why with the new sizes of the logos, that they all have to be near the top of the background to show up close to the middle of the GNex screen? Is that just the sizing/compression change?


----------



## Turbo Slaab

Hey Ezekeel, would you happen to know why I keep getting kicked out because of a non supported boot loader on the new Jellybean rom? Is it busybox?


----------



## cubsfan187

I emailed him on this as well. Just waiting on a reply.


----------



## neok182

Having some issues with my logo. no matter what i do, it's not centered. always below center.


----------



## keblaitis

just installed and it tells me my bootloader is not supported so i check the terminal commands and i have primelao3 and then i installed busybox pro and ran fix permissions and still no luck still tells me my bootloader is not supported any ideas ? i am running axiom flow jellybean rom if that makes any difference


----------



## Turbo Slaab

Updated! Working good on JB. Thanks Ezekeel!


----------



## kmagameguy

Works just fine with Razor's Jelly v2.5. The only issue I have is the compression of the images horribly destroyed the colors (almost as if it was web-snapped!), as well as introduced nasty artifacts and jaggies. Is this just how it's going to be with the compression method that's built in?

Original:








Compressed


----------



## Ezekeel

kmagameguy said:


> Works just fine with Razor's Jelly v2.5. The only issue I have is the compression of the images horribly destroyed the colors (almost as if it was web-snapped!), as well as introduced nasty artifacts and jaggies. Is this just how it's going to be with the compression method that's built in?
> 
> Original:
> View attachment 27808
> 
> 
> Compressed
> View attachment 27809


That is the best the compressor can do with that image and the available space. The app automatically chooses the best quality that is possible.


----------



## KemikalElite

I want to know before I buy this:

EDIT

*Purchased through AndroidPIT







*

Last year some kid from my school stole one of my phones. I went to check the account for my anti theft app and the data hadn't been synced for over a month so it was completely useless. They deleted all my /data, /sdcard, and messed with my Google account. If it wasn't for the fact that they had been making calls from the phone I might never had been able to track it down and get it back.

It seems like I invest all this time and effort in anti theft apps and they never work during an actual theft ironically. At least now that I have a way to put my info into the actual bootloader it's a failsafe that can't be easily removed or derp out on me.

I'm aware that on any device if you flash an image that is too large in file size it can override other critical parts of the NAND causing a brick.

Is there a safety feature to prevent this?

Also, do the logos survive bootloader updates?


----------



## Ezekeel

KemikalElite said:


> I'm aware that on any device if you flash an image that is too large in file size it can override other critical parts of the NAND causing a brick.
> 
> Is there a safety feature to prevent this?
> 
> Also, do the logos survive bootloader updates?


Yes, there is a check (actually more than one) to make sure no important parts are overwritten by the new logo.

For the security of the users of the app I cannot comment on how a custom logo can be removed (besides restoring it in the app). I have linked this thread in my app and giving hints on how to do that would make it too easy for thieves. You have to try it for yourself.


----------



## mentose457

OP, do you plan on making this work on the Nexus 7?


----------



## Ezekeel

mentose457 said:


> OP, do you plan on making this work on the Nexus 7?


The N7 is not sold where I live. I could try to implement support, but I cannot test it. Would you be willing to test it and risk bricking your device?


----------



## bdogg718k

If u could add support for the samsung fascinate sch-1500 I would gladly brick the hell out of my device. Ive been trying to get this mod to work on this phone FOREVER!!!


----------



## Ezekeel

bdogg718k said:


> If u could add support for the samsung fascinate sch-1500 I would gladly brick the hell out of my device. Ive been trying to get this mod to work on this phone FOREVER!!!


I have not found a way yet to do this on non-Nexus devices.


----------



## bdogg718k

You and me both. lol. Thanx anyway. Heard of a way using a modded param file or something ..but no luck. Thanx


----------



## Gunthermic

Ezekeel said:


> The N7 is not sold where I live. I could try to implement support, but I cannot test it. Would you be willing to test it and risk bricking your device?


So NeXus 7 you can support? I am very interested in support for NeXus 7...

Anyway to make it somehow to be a flashable for us themers to include it out theme paks?


----------



## chaco

i installed today


----------



## Jimmi3_T

Don't know what I'm doing wrong. Busybox (Sterickson) is installed n updated, SuperSU is installed n up to date, but all it does is force close when I choose a new logo every time. Toro running Liquid JB Beta 2. Worked fine on Beta 1 and I did NOT restore with TiBa when going to Beta 2.


----------



## Ezekeel

Jimmi3_T said:


> Don't know what I'm doing wrong. Busybox (Sterickson) is installed n updated, SuperSU is installed n up to date, but all it does is force close when I choose a new logo every time. Toro running Liquid JB Beta 2. Worked fine on Beta 1 and I did NOT restore with TiBa when going to Beta 2.


Show me the logcat please.


----------



## Jimmi3_T

Ezekeel said:


> Show me the logcat please.


Well, time to hop on Google n figure out how to do that lol.


----------



## Jimmi3_T

Ezekeel said:


> Show me the logcat please.


I think I did it right with CatLog?!?!



Code:


09-02 18:11:28.146 D/VoldCmdListener(115): asec rename smdl2tmp1 aperture.ezekeel.logome-1 09-02 18:11:28.154 W/PackageManager(288): Mounting container aperture.ezekeel.logome-1 09-02 18:11:28.154 D/VoldCmdListener(115): asec mount aperture.ezekeel.logome-1 {} 1000 09-02 18:11:28.240 D/VoldCmdListener(115): asec path aperture.ezekeel.logome-1 09-02 18:11:28.365 I/PackageManager(288): Linking native library dir for /mnt/asec/aperture.ezekeel.logome-1/pkg.apk 09-02 18:11:29.060 I/ActivityManager(288): Force stopping package aperture.ezekeel.logome uid=10151 09-02 18:11:30.365 D/VoldCmdListener(115): asec fixperms aperture.ezekeel.logome-1 10151 pkg.apk 09-02 18:11:33.513 I/ActivityManager(288): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10000000 pkg=aperture.ezekeel.logome cmp=aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity u=0} from pid 16705 09-02 18:11:33.888 I/ActivityManager(288): Start proc aperture.ezekeel.logome for activity aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity: pid=16975 uid=10151 gids={} 09-02 18:11:34.880 D/BackupManagerService(288): Received broadcast Intent { act=android.intent.action.PACKAGE_ADDED dat=package:aperture.ezekeel.logome flg=0x8000010 (has extras) } 09-02 18:11:57.724 W/ActivityManager(288): Activity pause timeout for ActivityRecord{419357d8 aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity} 09-02 18:12:04.662 I/ActivityManager(288): Activity reported stop, but no longer stopping: ActivityRecord{419357d8 aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity} 09-02 18:13:09.372 I/ActivityManager(288): Process aperture.ezekeel.logome (pid 16975) has died. 09-02 18:15:05.240 I/ActivityManager(288): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity bnds=[360,573][360,573] u=0} from pid 712 09-02 18:15:05.318 I/ActivityManager(288): Start proc aperture.ezekeel.logome for activity aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity: pid=17639 uid=10151 gids={} 09-02 18:15:27.896 E/AndroidRuntime(17639): java.lang.RuntimeException: Failure delivering result ResultInfo{who=null, request=65536, result=-1, data=Intent { dat=content://media/external/images/media/23611 }} to activity {aperture.ezekeel.logome/aperture.ezekeel.logome.MainActivity}: java.lang.SecurityException: Permission Denial: reading com.android.providers.media.MediaProvider uri [URL=content://media/external/images/media/23611]content://media/external/images/media/23611[/URL] from pid=17639, uid=10151 requires android.permission.READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE, or grantUriPermission() 09-02 18:15:27.896 E/AndroidRuntime(17639): at aperture.ezekeel.logome.r.a(Unknown Source) 09-02 18:15:27.935 W/ActivityManager(288): Force finishing activity aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity 09-02 18:15:28.435 W/ActivityManager(288): Activity pause timeout for ActivityRecord{4230e288 aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity} 09-02 18:15:30.076 I/ActivityManager(288): Process aperture.ezekeel.logome (pid 17639) has died. 09-02 18:15:30.076 I/WindowState(288): WIN DEATH: Window{422c4d20 aperture.ezekeel.logome/aperture.ezekeel.logome.MainActivity paused=false} 09-02 18:15:38.724 W/ActivityManager(288): Activity destroy timeout for ActivityRecord{4230e288 aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity} 09-02 18:23:37.341 I/ActivityManager(288): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity bnds=[360,573][360,573] u=0} from pid 712 09-02 18:23:37.380 I/ActivityManager(288): Start proc aperture.ezekeel.logome for activity aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity: pid=21221 uid=10151 gids={} 09-02 18:24:22.646 I/ActivityManager(288): 17414 kB: aperture.ezekeel.logome (pid 21221) 09-02 18:24:22.646 I/ActivityManager(288): 21221 35500K 35252K 17481K 15804K aperture.ezekeel.logome 09-02 18:35:57.355 I/WindowManager(288): WINDOW DIED Window{4177c4d8 aperture.ezekeel.logome/aperture.ezekeel.logome.MainActivity paused=false} 09-02 18:35:57.355 I/ActivityManager(288): Process aperture.ezekeel.logome (pid 21221) has died. 09-03 00:13:34.143 I/ActivityManager(288): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10200000 cmp=aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity bnds=[360,573][360,573] u=0} from pid 712 09-03 00:13:34.206 I/ActivityManager(288): Start proc aperture.ezekeel.logome for activity aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity: pid=10090 uid=10151 gids={} 09-03 00:13:37.151 I/WindowManager(288): Switching to real app window: Window{41860288 aperture.ezekeel.logome/aperture.ezekeel.logome.MainActivity paused=false} 09-03 00:13:37.214 I/ActivityManager(288): Displayed aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity: +3s14ms 09-03 00:13:55.284 E/AndroidRuntime(10090): java.lang.RuntimeException: Failure delivering result ResultInfo{who=null, request=65536, result=-1, data=Intent { dat=content://media/external/images/media/23611 }} to activity {aperture.ezekeel.logome/aperture.ezekeel.logome.MainActivity}: java.lang.SecurityException: Permission Denial: reading com.android.providers.media.MediaProvider uri [URL=content://media/external/images/media/23611]content://media/external/images/media/23611[/URL] from pid=10090, uid=10151 requires android.permission.READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE, or grantUriPermission() 09-03 00:13:55.284 E/AndroidRuntime(10090): at aperture.ezekeel.logome.r.a(Unknown Source) 09-03 00:13:55.307 W/ActivityManager(288): Force finishing activity aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity 09-03 00:13:55.807 W/ActivityManager(288): Activity pause timeout for ActivityRecord{4230c078 aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity} 09-03 00:13:57.636 I/WindowState(288): WIN DEATH: Window{41860288 aperture.ezekeel.logome/aperture.ezekeel.logome.MainActivity paused=false} 09-03 00:13:57.643 I/ActivityManager(288): Process aperture.ezekeel.logome (pid 10090) has died. 09-03 00:14:06.073 W/ActivityManager(288): Activity destroy timeout for ActivityRecord{4230c078 aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity} 09-03 00:19:12.958 I/ActivityManager(288): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.LAUNCHER] flg=0x10304000 cmp=aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity u=0} from pid 560 09-03 00:19:13.083 I/ActivityManager(288): Start proc aperture.ezekeel.logome for activity aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity: pid=10545 uid=10151 gids={} 09-03 00:19:16.411 I/ActivityManager(288): Displayed aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity: +3s367ms 09-03 00:19:36.911 E/AndroidRuntime(10545): java.lang.RuntimeException: Failure delivering result ResultInfo{who=null, request=65536, result=-1, data=Intent { dat=content://media/external/images/media/23611 }} to activity {aperture.ezekeel.logome/aperture.ezekeel.logome.MainActivity}: java.lang.SecurityException: Permission Denial: reading com.android.providers.media.MediaProvider uri [URL=content://media/external/images/media/23611]content://media/external/images/media/23611[/URL] from pid=10545, uid=10151 requires android.permission.READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE, or grantUriPermission() 09-03 00:19:36.911 E/AndroidRuntime(10545): at aperture.ezekeel.logome.r.a(Unknown Source) 09-03 00:19:36.919 W/ActivityManager(288): Force finishing activity aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity 09-03 00:19:37.419 W/ActivityManager(288): Activity pause timeout for ActivityRecord{419ee078 aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity} 09-03 00:19:39.263 I/ActivityManager(288): Process aperture.ezekeel.logome (pid 10545) has died. 09-03 00:19:39.263 I/WindowState(288): WIN DEATH: Window{41e23528 aperture.ezekeel.logome/aperture.ezekeel.logome.MainActivity paused=false} 09-03 00:19:47.818 W/ActivityManager(288): Activity destroy timeout for ActivityRecord{419ee078 aperture.ezekeel.logome/.MainActivity}


----------



## Jimmi3_T

Figured it out, I had "Protect USB Storage" checked in developer options. Thanks for your work!


----------



## barcodelinux

Ok, so how do I get my logos to show in the middle of the screen, like the Stark Industries logo above??

Every logo that I install shows up in the bottom.


----------



## nibrwr

Will this app be updated for Toroplus PRIMELC03?


----------



## auradefect

nibrwr said:


> Will this app be updated for Toroplus PRIMELC03?


Yes, PLEASE can this be done? Pretty Please??


----------



## nibrwr

Hey Ezekeel, I know you've got a lot of real-life stuff but... Are you planning Nexus 4 support?

Thanks. Get better soon


----------



## TonyTurboII

auradefect said:


> Yes, PLEASE can this be done? Pretty Please??


Add me to this list.

Just bought the app, didnt catch that it was PRIMELC03 on the Toro only, not the Toro Plus. My fault though.


----------



## apophis9283

I see that you can restore stock images. Are they backed up to a specific directory? I would like to see the dimensions of the google logo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The DON

Hello Ezekeel,

I know this questions has probably already been posted.. But is it possible to update your software to also support the Nexus 7?
Actually the only thing I'd like to see is a landscape version of the stock boot logo.. Nothing more..

It's such a pity that google didn't think at such Dash-Mounted configurations.
This forced upsight-down boot logo is so annoying.

I know it's a detail and nothing important.. But it would really be nice to have!

Btw. I'm glad to donate for your work! ;-)

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Dirk64

Could you please update to Nexus primemd04?

Sent from GNex...


----------

